
Plants can see, hear and smell – and respond - miraj
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170109-plants-can-see-hear-and-smell-and-respond
======
sigi45
Reacting to something has nothing do with being aware of something.

~~~
kakarot
Depends on your definition of aware. I'd certainly say plants can be
_physiologically_ aware of something without having the capacity to be
_consciously_ aware.

------
coldtea
Salad is murder!

~~~
pvaldes
Yup, and not only murder, is torture in fact. You unroot an innocent young
lattice, begin tearing off some leaves and chop, chop, chop the plant finely,
then squeeze vinegar and salt in the open wounds, smash it with the teeth and
finally disolve with acid the remains. Is horrifying if we think about it.

~~~
LastZactionHero
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/2014-04-15](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/2014-04-15)

